# USA vs Australia



## Arsenal_1985 (Jul 7, 2018)

Hello All,

I'm having a second thought now, should I move to Australia with my new job offer.

I live in USA and earn around 95K per annum. Due to the greencard backlog and political atmosphere I decided to apply for an Australian job and ended up in an offer letter. My employer offerred 132K+ Super and job location is at Sydney. 

I'm really having a second thought now due to the heavy tax+ medical insurance and of course Sydney's skyrocketing rent. I easily deposit around $1500-2000 per month into my savings account after all expenses. I have a family of 4 including 2 small children and wondering if I can make the same deposit every month if I move to Australia with offered salary.


Thank you all in advance!!


----------

